# help with icd-9 code



## fisherdawnmarie (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone know what code you would use for imbalance and episodes of falling?

Thank you.


----------



## renifejn (Oct 9, 2008)

781.2?


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 9, 2008)

You could add V15.88 to that as well.


Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 9, 2008)

*icd-9*

I agree with both! 781.2 and V15.88


----------

